# Spayed?



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

How can you find out if a cat is spayed?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You can tell if a male is neutered by feeling of his genitals. They are significantly smaller in altered males.
A female would have to be shaved on the belly - the scar from the surgery should be there to testify that she's been spayed.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

If the cat is feral if she is not spayed she should be either pregnant, loose nipples from nursing or just look thin. Unspaded females do not put on weight cause they burn so much queening kittens. Also if a spayed feral her ear should be tipped, which really helps.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if she is feral or a stray. I also couldnt feel her nipples so could that mean shes not spayed? She looks like she could be an older cat. What happens if she is pregnant and her nipples are gone?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If it's a female, I see no reason why her nipples would be gone. They are probably very small and not noticable. Is her fur thick? The only reason a cat would nave a nipple removed would be for surgery--for mammary cancer. I doubt she would have had surgery on every one. I think they're only small.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am gonna try and see if i can feel them. What is the average lowest price of spaying and neutering?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That price differs from vet to vet. There is a list at the top of this forum, which lists low cost spaying and neutering for ferals and strays. Good luck.


----------

